
Multicellular Astrocytic Feedback Loop Required for Medulloblastoma Tumor Growth - bookofjoe
https://www.cell.com/cell/fulltext/S0092-8674(19)31386-8?_returnURL=https%3A%2F%2Flinkinghub.elsevier.com%2Fretrieve%2Fpii%2FS0092867419313868%3Fshowall%3Dtrue
======
aszantu
#inmice

~~~
JPLeRouzic
Alternative models could be in silico or organoids. But they are probably not
as good as a living mammal.

Perhaps scientists should use tiny primates (some do) but it is very costly.

Is there another kind of disease model which would outperform mice models?

